# Now for a little light hearted humor !!!



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Now the weather is getting hot, whats your opinion of the best ice cream available in DXB and where do we buy it !!!   :clap2:


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

Cold Stone 

It's available almost everywhere. Mall of the emirates. Dubai mall. Atlantis 

Fave flavor: Peanut butter perfection with french vanilla (extra reese chocolate, extra peanut butter)= HEAVEN

aaah just the thought of it makes my mouth water


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm a sucker for Marble Slab and Cold Stone. Second (and third) best ice cream I've had, after Cadwalladrs in Wales. Am more than willing to make it my personal project to try out everybody else's recommendations though


----------



## Muhannad (Mar 22, 2010)

Mac Flurry with Oreos ! Favorite since 2001 

Favourite steakhouse/ order? Or am I hijacking your thread faten?


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

MacFlurry ? ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

no wait

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww fu****G eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

All the ice cream I get here, is just off a bit. I think maybe its because of the milk? Can not put my finger on it, but its just a bit off.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Jynx ..... have had ice cream in both Dallas and Fort Worth up until last year before coming over here .... which I believe is your old stompin' ground .... so whats your favorite back home ..... surely there's something here that hits the spot ...


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Haagen Dasz Belgian Chocolate and Dark Chocolate from the ice cream shop next to Magnolias in Bloomingdales


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Strangely enough, Ben & Jerries Phish Phood. Well I do like sushi.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Amateurs! 

After several years of extensive study of this subject in Dubai, I can assure you that the best ice creams are:

*Wafi Gourmet* - made in house and natural fruit flavours (best in Wafi Centre, although they also have a branch in Dubai Mall)

*Morellis* - UK company. Has a stand in Dubai Mall (on ground floor, close to Wafi Gourmet). Their hazelnut & pistachio flavours are heavenly. I have already completed 2 loyaly cards!

Enjoy!! 

-


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I have already completed 2 loyaly cards! -


Someone has a major sweet-tooth


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Hey Jynx ..... have had ice cream in both Dallas and Fort Worth up until last year before coming over here .... which I believe is your old stompin' ground .... so whats your favorite back home ..... surely there's something here that hits the spot ...


There is a local creamery in my area in Texas that makes a cheesecake icecream. LOVE IT. 

Something is just differnt with the ice cream here. Even the 'home' big box ice creams do not taste quite right. They are not bad, but its just a different taste.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Amateurs!
> 
> After several years of extensive study of this subject in Dubai, I can assure you that the best ice creams are:
> 
> ...


Gotta have a fat attack on these toose! So yet to try !!! Yummo!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Gotta have a fat attack on these toose! So yet to try !!! Yummo!


There is also a Wafi Gourmet in Festival City the other side of the little man-made canal bit.


----------

